# Happy Canada Day 2015 / 2016!



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2015)

July 1st is Canada Day, where we celebrate our nation and its history, similar to the 4th of July in the USA.

Canada Day this year is also the 50th anniversary of the present day Canada flag.

To all our Canadian members, we wish you a safe, relaxing, and fun day tomorrow ... and take a minute or two to than those who have to work for the rest of us on this national holiday to keep us safe and healthy!


----------



## Retired (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Happy Canada Day 2015!*

Happy Canada Day to all our fellow Canadians.

Further to your mention of our flag's anniversary, you might like to read about our flag's history:

_click on image to enlarge_


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Happy Canada Day 2015!*

Happy Canada Day! I personally had a lot of fun celebrating with a sports club here! We had sports events, music, food. It is the best Canada's Day so far!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: Happy Canada Day 2015!*

It is a good day for pets, too, apparently:


----------



## amazingmouse (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Happy Canada Day 2015!*

Happy Canada day tomorrow to all proudly Canadian! Have fun!:hilarious::hilarious::snow:


----------



## Retired (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day on July 1 to fellow Canadians and Happy Independence Day to our American members and friends on July 4!


----------



## making_art (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day today![emoji95][emoji92]


----------



## Retired (Jul 2, 2016)

Fantastic!!!


----------

